
X-Frame-Options: All about Clickjacking? (2013?) [pdf] - alistproducer2
https://frederik-braun.com/xfo-clickjacking.pdf
======
alistproducer2
Summary: discussion and examples of various xss attacks using iframes as
attack vectors.

